

Apple rains on Adobe's parade - ssp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304846504575178153832071956.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_tech

======
ssp
Click the first link here if you hit the paywall:

[http://www.google.com/#q=apple+rains+on+adobe%27s+parade&...](http://www.google.com/#q=apple+rains+on+adobe%27s+parade&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f)

